# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մեր քաղաքի հուշարձանները

## Mitre

Այս թեմայում պարզենք՝ արդյոք ծանոթ ենք մեր քաղաքի հուշարձաններին, ում կամ ինչի են նվիրված , ովքեր են հեղինակները և երբ են տեղադրվել:

Այսպիսով՝
*Խաչատուր Աբովյան*
  Երևանում երկու հուշարձան կա :Առաջինը հետաքրքիր պատմություն ունի:1908 թ.Աբովյանի կորստյան 60-ամյակին նվիրված հայ մտքի մեծերը՝ Հ.Թումանյանը, Ալ.Շիրվանզադեն, Գ.Բաշինջաղյանը  որոշում են հուշարձան պատվիրել փարիզաբնակ քանդակագործ՝Ա.Տեր-Մանուկյանին:  Հանգանակություն են կազմակերպում,հարկավոր գումարը հավաքվում է միայն 1913 թ.Քանդակը երկար ժամանակ մնում է Փարիզի ձուլարանում,մինչև որ նոր գումար են հայթայթում  և վերջապես 1933 թ. գաղափարից 25 տարի անց քանդակը տեղադրվում է այժմյան Շ.Ազնավուրի հրապարակում, հետո տեղափոխվում է Հրազդանի ձոր՝մանկական երկաթգծի տարածք՝ մի անշուք տեղ  և միայն 1964 թ. տեղափոխվում է Քանաքեռ Խ. Աբովյանի տուն թանգարանի մուտքի մոտ:
   Աբովյանի երկրորդ հուշարձանը տեղադրվել է համանուն պուրակում 1950 թ. քանդակագործն է Սուրեն Ստեփանյանը, ճարտարապետը Գևորգ Թամանյանը ՝ Ալեքսանդր Թամանյանի  որդին:

----------


## Mitre

Սա Աբովյան պուրակինն է,իսկ առաջինը փոքր է ՝քանդակը մարդաբոյ է՝,պատվանդանի հետ 4.5 մետր:Դրա համար ել լավ չի դիտվում: Հավանաբար գումարը չի հերիքել մեծը պատվիրելու:

----------


## Freddie

Շատ հետաքրքիր էր ։ :Wink:

----------


## Mitre

*Միքայել Նալբանդյան*
Այս հուշարձանի հեղինակն է Նիկողոս Նիկողոսյանը,ճարտարապետը Ջ. Կիրակոսյանը:
Հետաքրքիրն այն է , որ հասարակական մտքի ազատության համար պայքարող բանաստեղծի արձանը տեղադրված է Անվտանգության Կոմիտեի դիմաց : Առաջ կատակում էին ,թե հատուկ են այդտեղ դրել,որ շատ չխոսի:
:

----------


## Mitre

*Մայրաքաղաքի ամենամեծ և ամենափոքր արձանները՝*
*Մայր Հայաստան*  Քաղաքի ամենամեծ արձանն է՝ 52 մետր պատվանդանի հետ միասին,քանդակը 22 մետր է: Հեղինակն է Արա Հարոըթյունյանը, ճարտարապետը՝ Ռաֆայել  Իսրայելյանը: Մինչև 1962 թ. նույն պատվանդանի վրա եղել է Ստալինի արձանը(հեղինակ Սերգեյ Մերկուրով), որը հետստալինյան տարիներին ապամոնտաժվել է և 5 տարի անց՝ 1967 թ. տեղադրվել է Մայր Հայաստանը: Եվ արձանը և պատվանդանը հաջողված են ,հատկապես երկրորդը ,որի մեջ է գտնվում ՊՆ թանգարանը:

*Երևանի սառը ջուր* Արձանը գտնվում է Կոմայգու մուտքի մոտ: Հեղինակն է                      Ն. Բեջանյանը, ճարտարապետը՝ Մ. Կնդեղյանը: Կատարված է հաստոցային քանդակի չափերով և քաղաքում  ամենափոքրն է: Տեղադրել են 1970 թ.

----------


## Mitre

*Երվանդ Քոչարի* երեք գործերը՝

*Սասունցի Դավիթ*    Տեղադրված է կայարանամերձ հրապարակում,1939-1959 թ.թ. եղել է գիպսե ,իսկ 1959թ. երկու գրանիտե ժայռաբեկորի վրա ,երեք հենակետով կանգնեցվել է կոփածո պղնձից Դավիթը Քուռկիկ Ջալալի վրա: .Սա Երևանի ամենածանր հուշարձանն է 3.5 տ.: 
  Պղնձասեր հասարակությունը անտեսելով արվեստասերերի նախասիրությունը մի փոքր թեթևացրել է արձանը ,զրկելով նրան թասից՝ որից ջուր էր հոսում:Նկարների մեջ տարբերությունը կզգաք: 

*Վարդան Մամիկոնյան*  Տեղադրվել է 1973 թ.Վարդանանց և Խանջյան  փողոցների խաչմերուկում , ճարտարապետ՝ Մ. Քյուրքչյան :Սա չունի Դավթի հզորությունն ու դինամիզմը, երևի դա է պատճառը ,որ ժողովուրդը կատակով *շաքար աքլոր* էր անվանում: Այժմ ավել լուրջ են մոտենում պատվանդանը զարդարում են գրաֆիտիով :

*Զվարթնոցի արծիվը*  Սա իհարկե քաղաքում չէ , սակայն նրա մուտքն է և շատ լավ գործ է:Դառել է Զվարթնոցի սիմվոլը: Տեղադրվել է 1958 թ. ճարտարապետն է Ռ.Իսրայելյանը:

----------


## Mitre

*Բարեկամության Ձեռքեր*
Երևանի քույր ՝Իտալական Կարրարա  քաղաքի նվերն է : Տեղադրված է Երիտասարդական մետրոյի հարևանությամբ՝այգում,  ցածր պատվանդանի վրա , 1963 թ. :  Եթե ուշադիր նայեք , կտեսնեք պունկտիրի տեղերը քանդակի վրա: (պունկտիրը դա գործիք է,  որի միջոցով գիպսե քանդակից չափերը տեղափոխում են քարի վրա) Քանդակը վերջնական մշակված չէ, ավարտելուն  խանգարել է քանդակագործի մահը:Սակայն դրանից բոլորովին չի կորցնում իր արժեքը:
Թեև կոչվում է Բարեկամության ձեռքեր , սակայն իրականում դրանք Քրիստոսի  ձեռքերն են օրհնանքի պահին, : Նայեք կցված նկարները:

----------


## Մանոն

Հարգելի Mitre, ողջունում եմ նման ինֆորմատիվ ու մեր ակումբային հասարակությանը անհրաժեշտ թեմա բացելու համար: Իսկապես պատահում է անցնում ես արձանի կողքով, բայց չես էլ մտածում, թե ու՞մ արձանն է, ո՞վ է հեղինակը…
Սպասում եմ Ձեր մյուս տեղադրելիք նկարներին ու դրանց մեկնաբանություններին  :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

*Ստեփան Շահումյան*
Սերգեյ Մերկուրովը Երևանում տեղադրված  երեք հուշարձան ուներ ՝ Ստալինի, Լենինի և Շահումյանի արձանները: Առաջին երկուսին հանեցին,Ստալինի պատվանդանը հիմա ծառայում է Մայր Հայաստանին, Լենինինը որտեղ է այժմ՝ դժվար է ասել : Շահումյանը առայժմ դիմանում է , համառ մարդ է եղել, ասում են : Համենայն դեպս ,Մերկուրովը այդպես է նրան պատկերել: Տեղադրված է 1932 թ. , ճարտարապետն է Ի. Ժոլտովսկին:

----------


## Mitre

*Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց* 
Քանդակագործն է Ղուկաս Չուբարյանը : Քանդակը տեղադրված է Մատենադարանի մուտքի մոտ: Շենքի ճակատը զարդարող քանդակներից մեկն էլ՝ Մխիթար Գոշի արձանն էլ է Չուբարյանի ստեղշագորշությունը: Տեղադրված են 1967,1968 թ.թ.
 Խնդրում եմ, միտինգի մի փոքր շուտ գնացեք ևս մեկ անգամ նայեք այդ գործերը ,չեք փոշմանի:

----------


## Mitre

*Սայաթ Նովա* - Արա Հարությունյանի ամենագողտրիկ գործը ,ճարտարապետ՝ Է.Սերոբյան: Սպիտակ մարմարի բլոկներ են ,աշուղի գլուխը և աղբյուր, ահա ողջ կոմպոզիցիան: Տեղադրված է 1963 թ.:
Հեղինակի ևս մեկ գործ՝ *Գեղարդի առյուծը* 1960 թ., իհարկե Երևանում չէ, բայց արժեցող ստեղծագործություն է, դառել է Գեղարդի սիմվոլը:

----------

